# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  DGU Berlin, unter anderem mit .....

## Josef

(leider sehr laienhaft übertragen, aber "professionell" aus 252 Seiten herausgesucht, aus:
http://www.dgu-kongress.de/uploads/m..._berlin_01.pdf ) 
 
*Zeitzeugen: Die  Geschichte des Testosterons*
Nieschlag, Eberhard, Münster 30  Min
 
*Moderne  Testosterontherapie 2007*
Behre, Hermann M., Halle 15  Min
 
*Gesund altern   Der Stellenwert der Urologie*
*beim älter  werdenden Mann*
Plas, Eugen, Wien 15  Min
 
*Rundtischgespräch:*
** 
*Testosteronsubstitution:  Typische und schwierige*
*Fälle*
Behre, Hermann M., Halle; Plas,  Eugen, Wien;
Nieschlag, Eberhard, Münster;  Weidner, Wolfgang,
Gießen; Kurth, Karlheinz,  Amsterdam 25 Min
 
*TESTOSTERON  -MANGEL: EINE ERNSTHAFTE*
*ERKRANKUNG   KEIN LIFE-STYLE -PROBLEM !*
*Moderation:*
Bretzel, R.,  Gießen
 
*Prävalenz des  Testosteron-Mangel-Syndroms/*
*Hypogonadismus  im Allgemeinen und unter Berücksichtigung*
*verschiedener  Begleiterkrankungen*
Bretzel, R.,  Gießen
 
*Cardiovascular  risk  The benefits of testosterone*
Jones, H.,  Sheffield
 
*Testosterontherapie  in der Praxis: Update 2007*
Kreutzig, T.,  Freiburg
 
*Die Rolle von  Testosteron bei der erektilen Dysfunktion*
Yassin, A. A.,  Norderstedt
 
*Testosteron   ein gefäßprotektives Hormon?*
Porst, H.,  Hamburg
 
 
*V18.8 Kann die  Power Doppler Kontrast  Verstärkte*
*Prostatabiopsie  die Karzinom Entdeckungsrate in der*
*Erstbiopsie  verbessern? Eine prospektive randomisierte*
*Studie.*
Wiunig, C.; Pointner, J.; Obwexer,  S.; Neyer, M.; Grunser, H.;
Reissigl, A.,  Bregenz
 
 
 
*V18.9 U  rologische Versorgungsforschung  Prostatakarzinom*
* Erstdiagnose  und Therapie  Stadienshift*
*an Daten  ausgewählter Hamburger urologischer Arztpraxen*
*nicht  nachvollziehbar!*
Reek, C.M.; Bloch, M.; Frese, R.;  Jörger, W.;
Klingenberger, H.-J.; Schölermann,  K., Hamburg
 
 
*Methoden der  nervenschonenden roboterassistierten*
*radikalen  Prostatektomie *
*Anatomie und  operatives Vorgehen*
Witt, J.H., Gronau 15  Min
 
 
*Transurethrale  Elektroresektion von Blasentumoren*
*unter  Blaulicht*
*Schmeller,  N., Salzburg 15 Min* **
 
 

*AKTUELE  THERAPIE OPTIONEN BEIM FORTGESCHR*
*ITTENEN  PROSTATA KARZINOM*
*Moderation:*
Albers, P., Kassel;  Keilholz, U., Berlin
*Intermittierende  Therapie als Möglichkeit gegenüber*
*der  kontinuierlichen*
Tunn, U. W.,  Offenbach
*Möglichkeiten  und Grenzen der HD Brachytherapie*
*beim  fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom*
Kovacs, G.,  Lübeck
*Wann  ist der richtige Zeitpunkt für eine  Chemotherapie*
*beim  fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom?*
Albers, P.,  Kassel

*Operative  Therapie der gutartigen Prostatavergrößerung:*
*Gibt es noch  einen Goldstandard?*
Reich, O.  (München)
 
*Alternative  gewebezerstörende Therapieverfahren bei  urologischen*
*Tumoren (z.B.  Radiofrequenz, HIFU , Kryo. etc.)*
Madersbacher, S.  (Wien)
 
*Häufige  laparoskopische Eingriffe in der Urologie*
*Radikale  Prostatektomie*
 Bauer, W.  (Wien)  
*Laparoskopische  Lymphknotenchirurgie*
*Janetschek,  G. (Linz***
  
 *Transurethrale  Behandlung der gutartigen Prostatavergrößerung*
Hakenberg, O.  (Rostock)
 
*Chemotherapie  beim Prostatakarzinom*
Wolff, J. M. (Bad  Mergentheim)
 
*Prostatapathologie:  was sollen sich Urologen und*
*Pathologen  mitteilen? (Biopsie: Lokalisation der*
*Biopsien, PIN,  Prostatavolumen, PSA Verlauf, etc.)*
Wullich, Bernd,  Homburg/Saar;
Sauter, Guido, Hamburg 20  Min
 
 *Immer  niedrigere PSA -Grenzwerte  kommt*
*das  Biopsie-Screening ohne PSA -Bestimmung?*
Semjonow, Axel, Münster 10  Min
 
*Prostatitis   Alte Fragen, neue Antworten*
Weidner, Wolfgang, Gießen 15  Min
 
*P klin 12.5  Bedeutung von [11C]choline PET/CT und*
*Transrektalem  Ultraschall beim lokalen Staging des*
*Prostatakarzinoms*
Engel, O.; Reske, S.N.; Blumstein,  N.M.; Hautmann, R.E.;
Hohl, K.; Rinnab, L.,  Ulm
 
*P klin 12.12 S  tellenwert des [11C]choline PET/CT in der*
*Rezidivdiagnostik  des Prostatakarzinoms*
Rinnab, L.; Hautmann, R.E.;  Blumstein, N.M.; Motthagy, F.M.;
Reske, S.N.; Hohl, K.; Gschwend,  J.E.; Kuefer, R., München,
Ulm
 
 *P klin 12.6 Ist  es möglich anhand des hochsensitiven*
*PSA -Werts die  Wahrscheinlichkeit eines PSA -Progresses*
*vorherzusagen?*
Herkommer, K.; Briel, C.;  Hautmann, R.; Gschwend, J.;
Kron, M., München,  Ulm
 
*P klin 12.13  Die Beeinflussung des c-PSA durch mechanische*
*und  entzündliche Einflüsse***
Beck, A.; Wollensak, T.; John, P.;  Butz, H.; Keller, T.;
Hammerer,
P., Braunschweig, Köln,  Leipzig

----------

